# Not Seeing Messages In Skype



## trexmkii (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey everyone...
I have a problem:
I have skype installed on my MacBook and it worked just fine until I installed Hebrew Support.
After the installation I can't see messages inside the Skype chat window...
Instead I just see this wiered scripting code:

<‬div class*="‬service-holder*">‬* <‬div class*="‬service*">‬* <‬div class*="‬service-repeat*">‬* <‬div class*="‬service-repeat-left*">‬* <‬p*>%‬message*%‬* ‬* ‬* ‬*‬*<‬div id*="‬insert*">‬*<‬div class*="‬outgoing context*">‬* <‬div class*="‬message-head*">‬* <‬span class*="‬sender*"><‬a href*="‬skypechatcontact*://%‬senderScreenName*%">%‬sender*% ‬* <‬span class*="‬date*"><‬b*> %‬time*%‬* <‬div class*="‬clear*">‬* ‬* <‬p*>%‬message*%‬*‬*<‬div id*="‬insert*">

Please help...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Hebrew support for what, Skype or the OS, and which version of the OS are you running?


----------



## trexmkii (Oct 7, 2007)

Hebrew Support for the OS 10.5


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you checked to see if Skype is compatible with Hebrew?


----------



## trexmkii (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll try but do you think that might be the problem?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If everything worked until you added that language support, then that sends up a mental red flag. Have you submitted a bug report to Skype yet?


----------



## trexmkii (Oct 7, 2007)

Not yet... I'll try unistalling the hebrew support...


----------

